# Car ride, in December, in Wisconsin?! Will it be okay??



## Folly (Oct 7, 2012)

Eep! I haven't even _gotten_ my hedgehog yet and I'm in worried mom mode...
I got an email from the breeder I've been in contact with today- I'll be able to bring home a baby in two weeks! I'm super excited, but I'm also a little nervous because the breeder is about a 1 1/2 hour drive away, and well, December in N. Wisconsin is NOT going to be very warm. I've read about keeping handwarmers in the carrier, but will that be enough? And is there anything else I can do? I don't want a hibernation scare within the first hour of owning a hedgehog! D:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't worry, it'll be fine!  What I would do in your position: Two handwarmers (in socks or coverings or something) placed in the back of the carrier, and have at least two blankets (lots of things to snuggle in, basically). Then have a blanket over the carrier for taking it from building to car. Make sure you have the car warmed up before you guys leave, if you just turn it on and have the heat on for a couple minutes before you head out, you should be good. I would flip the blanket up to leave the door open, at least, while you're in the car. Between the handwarmers, blankets, and car heat, your hedgie should be just fine for the ride. If you want, you can also get a digital thermometer and tape the probe inside the cage, and then have the read-out part up by you so you can keep an eye on it. I did that when I drove with Lily up to our cabin, since I was alone driving and it was summer (I didn't want her getting too cold from air conditioning or too hot from weather), and it worked well. Just be careful to choose your looking times carefully, of course!


----------

